# project tracking software



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm looking for software that tracks projects/To Do Items, Keeps track of materials on hand with material cost, time spent on the project, and allows materials billed to a specific job. I can't seem to find anything that does all that in one package. Most of my work is for a single company and for that I get payed hourly and I charge materials to their account at the HW Store, but they want to know costs of each job.


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

Keep a daily log of work hours and log your receipts.
Or try this site: https://www.smartsheet.com/


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I already report my hours every week. I've been told not to turn in receipts since they get a bill at the end of every month(I make sure to keep them, I know that's a bit unuusual.) I often buy items for several projects at once, or items that come together for more than one project. I'm trying to avoid online programs since I don't have access to internet on my own computer(where I keep all my records) at work. I would prefer a free-ish program


----------



## jackson27 (Feb 1, 2011)

Have you looked into PlanSwift? They have a new version 9 which has proven to be very good.

www.planswift9.com

You can download their 14-day trial. I downloaded it and am going through the trial. Very nice and a much improvement from what I was doing before.

For me, the How To videos are very helpful and free training is a plus.


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

Then ask them to show you how to do it!


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

There still figuring out their system, Things change every couple months


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

> Have you looked into PlanSwift? They have a new version 9 which has proven to be very good


.
I use Planswift and it is a great takeoff tool but for the things tho OP ask about:



> tracks projects/To Do Items, Keeps track of materials on hand with material cost, time spent on the project, and allows materials billed to a specific job


These are not the things that planswift is used for. Every solution I know of is going to cost some serious $$.


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok, try this it's free.
http://www.dotproject.net/

and http://www.taskjuggler.org/

Or PCPlumber has free forms: http://www.contractortalk.com/f65/co...oftware-50191/


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Check with the HW store. They may have a way to assign a project name to each purchase.


----------



## stevebenjamins (Jun 22, 2011)

I use software called Backpack (www.backpackit.com). It's incredibly easy to use and is mobile friendly (I do alot of project management on the go). 

I especially like it's calendar for scheduling stuff.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm really looking for something that's not web-based. I'm starting to think I should just write the program myself; I have a little programming experience with VB; now all I've got to do is learn C++


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

The ones I suggested are not web based.
Did you even take time to look at them?


----------



## PatsPainting (Sep 22, 2010)

Dustincoc said:


> I'm really looking for something that's not web-based. I'm starting to think I should just write the program myself; I have a little programming experience with VB; now all I've got to do is learn C++


Why not just stick with vb?

Pat


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Magic Hammer said:


> The ones I suggested are not web based.
> Did you even take time to look at them?


Those seem to be more for project management. I've got several of that type of program already. I'm manily looking for a To Do list program that allows me to assign materials & costs to tasks. Ease of use is a major priority & project management programs all seem too difficult


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

The type of software I'm interested in is described rather well at this site: http://www.lowesforpros.com/computerized-maintenance-management-systems


----------



## hilldawg (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive been looking for something similar. I've got my project management handled by one software but could use a specialized to-do list or material tracker


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Quickbooks will do what you are looking for. You can create jobs/customers on the fly as you enter time or receipts. If you aren't going to use it for accounting purposes some of the accounts will look pretty funny but won't affect your operations. You can print out customized reports.

I use QB as accounting software but, for larger projects, I will assign my costs so I can run a P&L for particular projects. I'm not sure which versions of QB support this so do your homework.


----------



## stevebenjamins (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey has anyone checked out http://www.ehardhat.com/ ? From a software stand-point they look really stellar


----------

